# water pump



## ukvan (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi 
My shurflo has started to weep a little where the plastic meets the metal. 

Have read a few forums and think as diaphragm looks about £30 and new pump about £60 would get the whole thing as we are off to France for our 3 weeks in the summer soon. 

However now to the main question my pump says 16psi 1.1 bar the one on ebay is 30 psi (Specification of 2095-204-413 water pump) mine is 2095 204 411. Does anyone think this will be a problem? 

Thanks in advance 

Mark


----------



## ukvan (Jun 14, 2008)

Just thought I'd bring you up to speed as there has been nearly 100 views.

Got a shurflo 412 20 psi from ebay and works a treat


----------



## Mickeydefrance (Jul 13, 2014)

*Water pump*

Hi I'm on my second pump and the pressure has gone again only after 6months so thinking off changing to a different pump altogether has any one done this?I have a burstner i821 2006


----------

